# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Klikgebit met dubbele sinuslift

## Cimda

Wie heeft hier ervaring mee wat betreft de helingstijd.
Ik heb het gisteren laten doen, heel ingrijpend moet ik wel zeggen, en de sinuslift is 9 mm. De tandarts zegt dat het 9 maanden moet helen voordat het eigenlijke klikgebit er in kan.
Nu zit ik met een bovenkaak vol met hechtingen en mijn wangen zijn dik en bont en blauw.
De ervaring van de operatie was best wel heftig, kon vantevoren weinig vinden op internet voor wat je echt kon verwachten, daarom zal ik het hier schrijven.
Na tig prikken ging ie snijden waarbij ik mijn hoofd recht moest houden en ondanks dat er afgezogen werd toch steeds die slikreacties omdat je echt het idee had dat je keel volloopt. Van het snijden had ik geen pijn, na weer verdoving bij geprikt te hebben overigens.toen het kaakbot schoon gemaakt. Toen begon ie met het luikje/gaatje om het kunstbot in te doen en eigenlijk vind ik dat er wel vermeld moet worden dat het echt een pokke herrie in je oor is. Ook de vermelding waard is als ie de sinus open heeft je ineens een gek/pijnlijk gevoel in je neus en keel krijgt, net alsof er ineens een zware wind in je neus komt. Ik schrok daar echt heel erg van, lijkt of je keel ineens dicht is. Van het vullen van de sinus heb ik niets schokkends meegekregen gelukkig. Na nog een paar handelingen gingen er 3 schroeven in in mijn kaak en daarbij moet ook gezegd worden, het eerste stukje voel je niets maar op het eind de paar laatste rondjes voel je echt wel, vergelijkbaar met heftige kiespijn. Daarna het tandvlees terug leggen en hechten, denk dat er wel zo'n 12 hechtingen ingingen, als het er al niet meer zijn. Dit was dan alleen maar de rechterkant en daar was ie iets van 1 uur mee bezig. Pfff ff 5 minuten pauze, had echt iets van ik wil niet meer. Tuurlijk wel doorgegaan en het voordeel nu was dat ik mijn hoofd zijdelings moest leggen dan kon ie er beter bij, was voor mij ook een stuk beter want nu liep alle bloed en water in mijn wang, scheelde echt een jas. En wat ook mooi was dat ik nu wist wat ik allemaal kon verwachten dus veel rustiger van binnen was en wist wanneer er rot stukjes kwamen.
Tot zover mijn operatieverslag, morgen op controle en over 1 week de hechtingen eruit. Ik hoop dat ik dan mijn gebit weer in kan, want ga echt niet 9 maanden zonder gebit lopen. Nu een week zacht voedsel en vloeibaar eten/drinken en lekker brufen slikken. 
Ben benieuwd naar iemand anders zijn/haar ervaring.
Groetjes

----------


## Cimda

Gisteren, na 2 dagen, voor controle geweest en hij zei dat het er goed uitziet. Gistermiddag begon het helaas meer pijn te doen en de pijn is nu op dit moment steeds erger geworden. Slik iets van 2400 ibufren per dag, omdat na 2 uur gewoon de pijn weer terug komt en niet te harde is. Weekendtandarts gebeld maar die heeft geen ervaring ermee. Hoop dat morgen op een nieuw bandje van de weekend tandartsen mijn praktijk er bij zit en tot die tijd maar ibu en paracetamol slikken. Iemand idee?

----------

